# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Reforestarán zonas altoandinas de Lima con un millón de plantones

## Bruno Cillóniz

Con el objetivo de contrarrestar los efectos del calentamiento global y el cambio climático, así como generar empleos temporales, se ha previsto reforestar con un millón de plantones las zonas altoandinas de las provincias limeñas de Oyón, Huaura y Huarochirí.  
Con ese fin, el presidente regional de Lima, Nelson Chui Mejía, suscribió un convenio con Agrorural y la empresa minera Los Quenuales. 
El convenio está considerado en las acciones del plan anticrisis del sector Agricultura y las zonas altoandinas de nuestra región, que recibirán de Agrorual un millón de plantones destinados a la reforestación de 800 mil hectáreas de bosque, dijo la autoridad regional. 
Detalló que la empresa minera aportará el apoyo logístico y recursos que permitirá crear puestos de trabajo temporales hasta por cinco años, al instalarse viveros y realizarse el mantenimiento de los plantones.  
Los recursos ascenderán a aproximadamente un millón 800 mil nuevos soles. En la firma del convenio participaron Chui Mejía y el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton. 
El director ejecutivo de Agrorual, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, manifestó que se trata del más grande programa de reforestación que emprende el Ministerio de Agricultura con 40 millones de plantones para todo el territorio nacional, que mitigará los efectos del cambio climático que viene causando serios estragos como el deshielo de los nevados, desertificación, inundaciones y heladas recurrentes en temporadas inusuales. 
El programa de reforestación comprende la plantación de especies como eucalipto, pino, molle, quenual, entre otras, destinadas a la protección del medio ambiente y la captura de carbono y otro porcentaje a la comercialización de madera.  
El Gobierno Nacional ha destinado una inversión total de 12 millones de nuevos soles que beneficiará a 18 departamentos del país.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (27/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag utilizará el 55% de su presupuesto de inversión en zonas altoandinas Artículo: Más de diez empresas prevén invertir en zonas altoandinas a fines de este año Artículo: Fábricas de néctar de frutas en zonas altoandinas podrían facturar más US$ 200 mil anuales Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones

----------

